# Epoxy Flooring & its Selection



## Automotive Solutions (Feb 27, 2012)

We Have seen Industry trend moving from concrete/ tile / marble floor to epoxy floor's. You know why, simple due to many Properties Epoxy Flooring. But
we never assume how to make the right selection for epoxy flooring. 

Since some of your people are in this business ... would like to share experience 
what do you do when Floor is Wet / Oily & Bad Concrete ....
Some does not know about thickness of flooring. 

Do you know answers to these question?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not understanding your questions.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Automotive Solutions said:


> what do you do when Floor is Wet / Oily & Bad Concrete ....


Run like hell.


----------



## ron e (Feb 28, 2012)

you did not mention moisture content one of the number one problems


----------



## sanjayb (Jan 17, 2012)

*reply*



Automotive Solutions said:


> We Have seen Industry trend moving from concrete/ tile / marble floor to epoxy floor's. You know why, simple due to many Properties Epoxy Flooring. But
> we never assume how to make the right selection for epoxy flooring.
> 
> Since some of your people are in this business ... would like to share experience
> ...


Dear AS,

Do you intend to give such services or buy an epoxy floor,
For your questions
Epoxy floors can be custom made 
before laying a floor it must be clean, dry,free from any contamination
an existing floor may have to be ground ,vaccum cleaned etc.. for the same.

After you have a prepared floor...you prime it with a primer ...a primer gives better adhesion to forth coming layers....then you level it by a product called self leveling screed...this screed , a polymer material is wear resitant , tough and gives layers its functional .properties like anti skid, dilelectric, chemical-oil resitant etc... and finaly you give a top coat...which is given for a smooth decorative look.

i operate a business where we help industries by choosing the right flooring, 

thanks 
hope this helps


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

He's selling.

I am not buying.

Sherwin Williams Tile Clad Armor Seal 1000 HS, everywhere, everytime.


----------



## ron e (Feb 28, 2012)

most concrete floors need to be shot blast before you do anything else . this is the best way to insure proper adhesion , no matter what product your using.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

8500 sq ft of retail space. 2 layers of glue, and tar Mastic. I'm living the dream.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> View attachment 10212
> 
> 
> 8500 sq ft of retail space. 2 layers of glue, and tar Mastic. I'm living the dream.


Do you always suggest using a floor buffer or is just a pressure washer good enough in most cases?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Diamond bit floor grinder, water fed. Definitely wouldn't recommend a floor buffer


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Diamond bit floor grinder, water fed. Definitely wouldn't recommend a floor buffer


Yes that's what I meant! :whistling2:


----------

